# Thinking of getting my first OTT



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

As I have said before, I'm not a fan of finger braced, have three wrist braced, all are TTF.

What advice can you give me, regarding shooting with an OTT?

If you own and have used both styles, what are the Pros and Cons of an OTT ?

Also, the model I am considering is a flat band. I know a lot of you are flatband proponents. I've read a lot about flats being better than tubes. Are there any OTT tube models? Should I even bother looking at them if there are?

Thanks all, in advance, for your replies.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I'm no expert, but my experience may be similar to yours. I started with a Trumark wrist rocket ss tube bands from Academy. I saw here that most people shot non-wrist band and the wrist band part of mine was killing my wrist! So I then decided to get I think the Black Widow (or one like it except no wrist brace) and man that thing is a beast to pull and hold steady with out the wrist brace. With time my strength grew and I think the bands soften to where it wasn't so bad to pull them.

As this is going on...I am putting together all I need to make my own flat band ss. Well I finished and with the help of DRiley I finally had a true OTT Thera-band Gold shooter!! And man what a difference!!! The bands are so much easier to pull!! After my "strength" training with the Academy tube bands...I could hold the tbg bands for it seemed like for hours without tiring. Not only that, you could definitely feel and see the speed increase of the projectile (and with my own simple chrony test about a 40% increase in speed over the tubes). And my accuracy...hard to explain but I went from missing a 9x11 inch paper target to now I'm shooting at and hitting a cap to a milk jug that is not much bigger than a quarter!!

The cons...it does seem like tbg does not last as long as the tubes (at least the ones from Academy) but the performance difference is WELL worth it!! (Plus tbg is much cheaper per set then the tubes you buy at say Academy or Wal-Mart)


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the big difference really doesn't come from being either OTT or TTF, it's really the difference between tubes(specifically commercial tubes) and flats.

Since you are new to OTT and flats, I recommend you keep your mind as open and willing as possible while trying out these things. Give finger braced another go, you might find it a bit different in this configuration.

Understand that an adjustment period is more than likely coming your way. It only makes sense that you will probably shoot better with your old rig for awhile, because that is what you are accustomed to. I believe you will have no trouble recognizing the serious increase in performance though.

Know your draw length and size your bands accordingly. You want between 400-500% elongation. When sizing your bands at first start with them a little long and shorten them until you find your happy place. Kinda like a 2x4, you can't just stick back on what you cut off, and too short of bands can cause unnecessary fatigue and discomfort.

Pick up a couple extra bandsets, performance comes at a cost(shorter band life). If you decide you dig the flats(you almost certainly will), then making your own sets will be something to look into. There is much to read about bands here on the forum, don't let it overwhelm you though.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

If you don't like thumb support get a rambone! Tubes or flats ott and tubes ttf


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I know this wasn't exactly your question but since you are considering a new frame check out the design of the Scout and Rambone slingshots if you haven't already at http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots

The Scout is very versatile and can accommodate Hammer Grip, Pinch Grip and Thumb Brace Grip while allowing for TTF, and OTT attachments for flatbands and tubes. It can also be purchased with Flip Clips that allow for quick band changes.

The Rambone is a dedicated Hammer Grip shooter with OTT flatband setup but also takes tubes.

If you don't mind pinch grip, also check out the Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper or a similar design from the Pocket Predator website. http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

When shooting OTT I personally find that I get more handslaps. Shooting TTF has nearly eliminated that issue completely for me. That being said, amazing levels of accuracy can be achieved with either setup, its just a matter of practice and finding your personal preference.

Tom


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess I should have menrioned this sooner. Not something I really like talking about. Sadly, as an infant, I had a mild case of polio, which left my ankle and wrist muscles smaller and weaker than they should be. I'm 63, so this is NOT going to be something I can exercise out of. In reality, its not so much that I don't LIKE the non-wrist braced slingshots, I can't compensate for the torsion. I have a similar problem when throwing knives and tomahawks. I've gotten the stiffest support wrist brace made, and its still not enough, I really over-rotate when throwing the knives and hawks. When I shoot a "standard" (non-braced) slingshot, I'm a "flipper", and have very poor control.

Don't feel sorry for me ... In 3rd grade, our apartment burnt down. As a teenager, I was exposed to tuberculosis (non-contagious .. I have 2 calcified nodules in my lungs, but I am alergic to the cure (INH)). I have lived through 9 totals (car wrecks, none of which were my fault, 7 of which I was a passenger). I had cancer 7 years ago, operated on and it is totally gone. I had pneumonia, a stent and double by-pass after a heart attack 2 years ago.

As the song goes. "... I get knocked down, and I get up again ... "

Urban Fisher, Quarterinmynose, Squirrel Squasher, and Samuri Samoht - thank you for taking the time to share, I appreciate the advice. I see "Trident" by Milbro ProShot is wrist braced, but lis a TTF flatband, and far too expensive right now (will need to save my allowance up for a while before I even consider that one).

I will look around further.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

You may want to look at one of Wingshooters 24-50 starships. They have the extra support on the forearm and are versatile as far as shooting tubes or flats (and they are super fun!).


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful design, thanks for the tip. Very pricey, but it is a TTF ... I'm looking to get an OTT. (Must've reviewed about 250 different designs so far! :what: An amazing diversity of products, power, etc. all I can say is .... WOW! )

Does anyone have an opinion on Saunder's newest Wrist Rocket Pro (OTT) ? https://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=2&category=16


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I'll go back to what quarterinmynose stated ealier...it's not so much TTF or OTT it's more of the bands themselves. If you can pull those bands that come with the production ss's from the big box stores...then going to flat bands will be a big difference. The flat bands are just so much easier to pull!! You would just have to try it yourself to see the difference. I have two production ss's and since I switched to flat bands I haven't picked them up! They are a beast to pull and I no longer really enjoy shooting them (at least not near as much as my flat band setups!)

I also know about cost. Not all of use have tons of money to throw around. I have a good job and a decent income...but my ex-wife gets to enjoy it more than I do...LOL!!! It is so super easy to just make a ss from a chunk of wood, HDPE, natural..all kinds of stuff! I made mine from HDPE (which is some work) but my final ss cost me maybe $0.70. And that was just for the bands! The ss and pouch where essencially free to me. You could cut out a simple ss (tons of PDF templates on this site) from some scrap wood, put the green Gym's Gold flat band (green color) that they sell at Wal-Mart and for under $10.00 you will have a flat band shooter (TTF or OTT). Or just tie the green flat bands to your existing ss's and try it so you can feel the difference.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not OTT but if I was you with the inability to shoot anything but wrist braced models consistent, the Eagle of Sniper would be my first pic. Flexibility of the dankung tubes and the infinite combos possible would make it my absolute go to. So far above big tube slingshots there is no comparison imo.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/air-sniper-p-794.html

http://www.dankung.com/emart/agile-ergonomic-sniper-p-503.html


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you 'tried' a normal shooter with the wrist strap? To some, just a double length of cord at the bottom of the handle; but used, can help the person gain control. I have even seen some that have a "wrist band" of woven or plaited para-cord and attached to the bottom of the slingshot

in the same way. Open your hand and it stay's attached to your wrist. Just a thought...


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

This well-known member has mentioned before [and I hope he doesn't mind a second mention, Thanks Tex-Shooter!] his severe arthritis.

He also will only shoot "tubes" because the bands give him pain. [I second that one!! my 'arth-r' does too!!!]

If you do a search [ I couldn't find it where he informs of his plight, but continues mightily!!!] you will find his preference for tubes. AND the shooter

"he" uses. I think you will find it encouraging! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8488-texhays-classic/


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

AugustWest, WOW! Those two are crazy! Thanks for the link. I have looked athem in the past, but now that I am here, and am S L O W L Y absorbing knowledge from everyone, I have a greater appreciation. That triple-tube is unbelievable.

Dogbox, I have tried a friend's standard fork, but it just whips. I have a Daisy Powerline ... does that count? My accuracy is best with that, but still not hitting more than once or twice in the bulls-eye from 10 meters in 50 shots. I have a LONG way to go.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The Daisy Powerline are held "hammer-grip". Not giving you, in consideration, much control over things. Can you "clinch-grip" a basic shaped

slingshot? By basic, I mean like a OTT Ranger http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=downloads&module=display&section=screenshot&record=450&id=104&full=1

Although these also can be held hammer grip they lend themselves to the thumb and forefinger in a large 'C' shape where you "clinch" just behind where the bands are attached. Here are 4 Templates you can use.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I know Bill,not Hayes,Tex and he is a great guy and a fountain of information,even for a 68 year newbee like me.

Send Bill and e-mail and explain what you are trying to do and he will help you. I visit him regurarly and he shoots a forearm braced

SS most of the time,and yes he can still shoot !!


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Man, I have a lot to learn about this sport. I've never tried a clinch grip, because I've never shot anything (except for a tree-branch TTF) quite like those designs before.

As with throwing knives, and only people within the sport will understand, these things are addictive. I have three, ordering a fourth, now I must have a fifth. The better half says I have a compulsion for collecting ... she just does NOT get it. :slap:


----------

